# The Hazards of Mirrors



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Aww! I can't help but giggle...the sight must have been tremendous. I'm not all knowledgable on agilty and sports...though I'd like to get Jasmine involved, I just don't know how, but poor Scout! I hope she has the feeling back in her nose by now!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad she is ok. Have admit to laughing out loud. Caue did a similar thing on one of our construction sites. I was giving a tour of the nearly finished building after the contractors had left for the week. Caue and Oak were with me so I let them loose in the building. Caue ran head long into a solid glass panel that he thought was a door. After that he let me lead him through each door.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Titan and I went to a run through in a new building and they had mirrors the whole side length of the ring.. He did not seem to care until the drop on recall...As he was coming he was admiring the good looking guy in the mirror and then when he did the drop... he popped right back up looking at the mirror trying to figure out what happened to he puppy running beside him....of course "EVERYBODY" likes to remember that. He is still a goof!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Too funny, but glad she's okay!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - sometimes I just wonder what they are thinking! Glad to hear she's okay


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I swear she's such a dork sometimes  

I am very excited for her obedience career. My instructor thinks she is a very nice dog and won't tolerate any crap from her (or me).


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Silly pups they can be. A few weeks ago Asia was standing outside the door of one of our bedrooms growling nd barking. I went up to investigate and she was staring at a mirroe I had forgotten we had moved in there and was propped against the wall. She started play bowing and moving toward it. So cute to watch! Thank goodness she didn't go full bore into it like your poor baby did and glad Scout is ok!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*amused* I'm thinking she's not going to be running headfullasteam at any pretty golden girls again any time soon. 

I'm glad she's OK.

I practice stays next to one of the mirrors at class because... er, he's so busy gawking at himself in the mirror that he doesn't realize how far I'm backing away from him.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG, that is a little scary, I am glad she is okay! I think I would have freaked out!


----------

